# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  من يريد مثل هذا

## بيسان

السلام عليكم

كيف الحاال ؟؟

والله وانا اتفتل بين الموااقع شفت موقع انما ايه 

يسووي حركاات مثل هااي 
 

 

وكثير من الاشكاال الجميلة


والا يبي يكتبي ليه الاسم الا يبيه وماايصير خااطره الا طيب
للعلم الموقع لايقبل الاسمااء العربيه فقط باللغة الانجليزية
وبالتوفيق

----------


## العجمية

انا ابي و ابي اعرف اشلون

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتوو

هذا اسمك

----------


## بيسان

اما عن شلوون فهذا سر

والله يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## الأمل كله

بيسان 
انا ابي تكتبي لي كلمة 
" الامل كله :

----------


## بيسان

وشكرا اخيه على توواجدش الراائع

----------


## العجمية

بيسان شكرا لج بس الحروف خطئ
al 3ejmeya

----------


## العجمية

شنو السالفة اقول حق اي احد اشلون يقول سر

----------


## بيسان

خخخ هلا خيتووو

هذا موقع تكتبي الاسم ويطلع لش يقبل فقط الاحرف الانجليزية 

خيتووو عذرا الارقاام ماايقبل بعد

----------


## العجمية

بس خلاص عرفت اشلون

----------


## العجمية

اشلون ما يقبل و انا سويت

----------


## بيسان

الموقع الا استخدمتيه غير الا انا استخدمه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*جذي تسوينهم خيووه بيسان ؟؟*

----------


## بيسان

يس خيتوو

مثل هيك

تصدقي اسمك يطلع مره حلوو

وبالتوفيق

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*تسلميييين ياالغلا*
*كلج ذوق*

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

بيسان عطيني الموقع
واسطات هههههههههههه
ادا ماتبي احد يشوفه ارسليه رسالة خاصة 
واسطات زي ماقلت ههههههههههه

----------


## المومياءة

عطيني الموقع عزيزتي بيسان

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

بيسان اغطتي غلطة
كبيرة انتي مانتبهتي ليها
اانا اقول لش
انا شفت الموقع من الصور الي حطيتيهم ترى
لو حفظتيهم في جهازش ورفعيتهم من موقع
كان انا ماقدر اصيد الموقع انا صدته خلاص مابيه
مستعدد احطه هنا بعد 
الف شكر بيسان
وادا مصدقتيني شوفي الصور

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ادري ترى حتى اني اسووي هالحركه ولا يهمكم 

احط لكم المووقع

بس في وقت لاحق

عندي موقعين 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

حتى انا عندي موقعين
لكن ماحب اخرب عليش 
واحط الرابط هههههه

----------


## بيسان

لا يااخوي لاتخريب ولا شي
ويااخوي يالله ورينا شطارتك وسووي لي:)
الا يبي الموقع يضغط عللى الصوره

بالماوس من جهة اليمين ويختاار خصائص
ويختصر كل وااحد وشطارته

والله كنت بحط الرابط حتى حطيتهم ثنينهم

بس ذكرت من قوانين المنتدى

عدم وضع رواابط
فعذرا واقدم لكم اسفي الشديد
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

حطي صورة من الموقع الثاني خليني اشوفه

----------


## بيسان

هذا الشكل الثاني 
الا يبيني اسووي له انا تحت امركم

وهذا باسم يااخوي

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

مانا عارف لدا الموقع انجليزي
ووردي شكلة بناتي

----------


## بيسان

سويت اسمك انا 

بس ماادري وش صاار

يالله هذي الصوره مره ثاانيه


وش راايك ؟؟

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

الصورة ماطلعت 
لكن بشوف الموقع

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

عصيت الصورة وطلعت 
لكن فيه بنت

----------


## اسير الهوى

مشكورة بيسان...يعطيك الف عافية...
ياسر...

----------


## بيسان

هلا ابي اعرف ليش ؟؟

شوو عجبك تبيه بدوون بنت يصير 

وهذا هو بدون بنت

اخ يااسر 

العفو 

وشكرا على التواجد

والله يعطيكم العاافيه

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

عجبني حلو وااجد
انا ودي ادخل هالموقع لكن مانا عارفنه

والف شكر

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ سر ممابعلمك

شفت الا على جنب من جهة اليساار لقلووب الا وردي واحمر واسوود وازرق...

اختاار لون وبيطلعو لك الاشكال المتوواجده اختاار واحد وبتنفتح لك صفحة

اذا تبي صوور اختار صوره واذا ماتبي مايحتااج على طول اكتب اسمك واضغط على اول كلمة من جهة اليساار

وخلاص احفظ على جهازك اول

لانه الموقع ماادري شفيه يختفو الصور بعد شووي

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

خلاص عرفت ليه
مشكوووووووورة

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخوووووي

وهذا وااجبنا

وبالتوفيق

----------


## سينشي

وأنا أبغى بعد ممكن 

 تحيات سينشي

----------


## بيسان

هلا يااخوي

هذا على حسب الاسبلينج

مادري صح او خطا 

اذا في خطا قول وانا تحت  امرك

----------


## كونــــــــان

وأنا أبغى بعد ممكن ياأختي 
   تحيات كونــــان

----------


## وعود

أني أبي القتاة الجروحة أذا ممكن

----------


## بيسان

هلا كونان

عذرا على التاخر

وتفضل







function ClipBoard(){holdtext.innerText = copytext.innerText;Copied = holdtext.createTextRange();Copied.execCommand("Cop  y");}

----------


## بيسان

هلا اختي وعود

هذا طلبش




function ClipBoard(){holdtext.innerText = copytext.innerText;Copied = holdtext.createTextRange();Copied.execCommand("Cop  y");}

function ClipBoard(){holdtext.innerText = copytext.innerText;Copied = holdtext.createTextRange();Copied.execCommand("Cop  y");}

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلاااا
وصلت متاخرة صح ؟
ابي لو سمحتي 2 
واحد بشووور
والثاني فطووم
ومشكوورة وااجد

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتووو

حياش باي وقت 

لاخيتوو لامتاخره ولا شي 

خيتوو ماادري لسبلنج صح او لا
اذا مو عدل قولي

تفضلي









تحياااتي لكِ
بيسووو

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف الف الف شكر خيتو بيسان 
ماتقصــــــــــــــــــــــــــري
السبلنج 
صح بس زايدة حرف a
في
fatoom
بس عاااادي مايحتاج تسوي واحد ثاني 
وبشور 
bshoor 
كدا 
مشكوور من قلب

----------


## بيسان

العفو خيتوو

عذرا على الخطا

الله يعطيك الف الف عااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## الحب الأجمل

ممكن تسووا ليي مثلهم

ابي نفس اسمي
وابي رابطها بعد ^_^

لو سمحتوا يعني
تحياتي 

الحب الأجمل

----------


## hope

هلا بيسوو

ابي الحروف  تسويهم ليي  M_a_s

----------


## ليالي*

انا ابغى لو سمحتي 
اسم براق او متحرك الي يجي بخاطرك 
الاسم layaleواكون شاكرة

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

اواني امبا اسمي ... حنونة صغيرة

----------


## عاشق التواقيع

اخوي ابي واحد باسم:

mr.abood.as

----------

